# Am meisten versammelten sich



## bearded

Hallo allerseits

Aus einem Bericht im heutigen schweizerdeutschen Teletext:
''
Aus Unmut über steigende Mieten sind am Samstag in mehreren Städten Deutschlands Tausende Menschen auf die Straße gegangen.
_Am meisten versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._
''
Der zweite Satz macht mich stutzig: welches ist das Subjekt von 'versammelten sich'? Kann/darf der adverbiale Ausdruck 'am meisten' Subjekt eines Verbs (zumal im Plural) sein? Hätte es stattdessen ''die meisten/Meisten'' - bei gleicher Bedeutung - heißen sollen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Ja, es muss "Die meisten ..." heißen. Den Schweizer Teletext "Am meistens ..." halte ich für falsch im Hochdeutschen. (Aber vielleicht sagt man das so in der Schweiz?)


----------



## bearded

Danke, LhostVokus. Aber würde ''die meisten'' wirklich ''die jeweils meisten'' bedeuten (also im Vergleich je zu anderen deutschen Städten..)? Könnte es auch nicht bedeuten ''mehr Menschen als im ganzen übrigen Deutschland''?
_Es gab landesweit Proteste. Die Protestierenden kamen aber meistens/zum Großteil nach Berlin.._


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Hallo bearded,

Es bedeutet die meisten bezogen pro Demonstration:
• In München versammelten sich 10.000 Menschen, in Köln 20.000, in Hamburg 30.000 und in Berlin 40.000. Ergo,  die meisten Menschen versammelten sich in Berlin.
• wie oben, aber in Berlin 90.000. Auch hier versammelten sich die meisten Menschen  in Berlin. Will man die Größenordnung auszudrücken, muss an das extra beschreiben. "Die weitaus größte Demonstration fand in Berlin statt. "Allein in Berlin demonstrierten ..."

Im mathematischen Sinn "Mehr als 50% aller  Demonstranten gingen in Berlin auf die Straße", würde ich nur in einem Hintergrundbericht "Das  Demontrationsverhalten der bundesdeutschen Bevölkerung" erwarten, nicht aber in der aktuellen Berichterstattung.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Der zweite Satz macht mich stutzig: welches ist das Subjekt von 'versammelten sich'? Kann/darf der adverbiale Ausdruck 'am meisten' Subjekt eines Verbs (zumal im Plural) sein? Hätte es stattdessen ''die meisten/Meisten'' - bei gleicher Bedeutung - heißen sollen?


Ich verstehe as so, dass das Subjekt des zweiten Satzes den des ersten wiederholt und darum elidiert ist:
_Aus Unmut über steigende Mieten sind am Samstag in mehreren Städten Deutschlands Tausende *Menschen* auf die Straße gegangen. Am meisten *[Menschen]* versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._​
Ich halte
A._ Am meisten [Menschen] versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._​nicht mit
B. _Die meisten [Menschen] versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._​für gleichbedeutend. Ich verstehe A. so, dass sich in Berlin mehr Menschen versammelt haben als in jeder *einzelnen* anderen Stadt und B. so, dass sich in Berlin die (absolute) Mehrheit aller Teilnehmer versammelt hat, also mehr Menschen als in allen anderen Städten *zusammen*.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> _Am meisten versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._





Lhost Vokus said:


> Ja, es muss "Die meisten ..." heißen.



Wenn es "Am meisten versammelten *sie* sich ..." hieße,  würde der Satz richtig sein, oder liegt das Problem an dem Verbrauch von "Αm meisten"?

Cross-posted


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich halte
> A._ Am meisten [Menschen] versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._​nicht mit
> B. _Die meisten [Menschen] versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._​für gleichbedeutend.


Ich halte A. wie @Lhost Vokus einfach nur für ungrammatisch (falsch).


bearded said:


> Könnte es auch nicht bedeuten ''mehr Menschen als im ganzen übrigen Deutschland''?
> _Es gab landesweit Proteste. Die Protestierenden kamen aber meistens/zum Großteil nach Berlin.._


_Am/die meisten _trifft jeweils keine Aussage darüber, ob es sich um eine relative oder eine absolute Mehrheit handelt. Ich würde daher immer zunächst nur von einer relativen Mehrheit ausgehen.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe A. so, dass sich in Berlin mehr Menschen versammelt haben als in jeder *einzelnen* anderen Stadt und B. so, dass sich in Berlin die (absolute) Mehrheit aller Teilnehmer versammelt hat, also mehr Menschen als in allen anderen Städten *zusammen*.


Ja, das würde ich auch so meinen.



berndf said:


> Ich verstehe as so, dass das Subjekt des zweiten Satzes den des ersten wiederholt und darum elidiert ist:


Aber ist das gemäß guten Grammatik-Gepflogenheiten richtig/zulässig? Oder ein wenig...journalistisch-schlampig?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ja, das würde ich auch so meinen.
> 
> Aber ist das gemäß guten Grammatik-Gepflogenheiten richtig/zulässig? Oder ein wenig...journalistisch-schlampig?


Da sind wir uns hier offenbar nicht einig.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Da sind wir uns hier offenbar nicht einig.


Hältst Du den zweiten Satz mit 'elidiertem' Subjekt denn wirklich für richtig und normal?
_In die Gartenanlage kamen jeden Tag viele Kinder. Am meisten spielten miteinander._


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Hältst Du den zweiten Satz mit 'elidiertem' Subjekt denn wirklich für richtig und normal?
> _In die Gartenanlage kamen jeden Tag viele Kinder. Am meisten spielten miteinander._


Naja, etwas holperig ist es schon.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> ein wenig...journalistisch-schlampig?





berndf said:


> etwas holperig


Also sind wir uns doch einig.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Also sind wir uns doch einig.


Ich meinte wir, die dir geantwortet haben, sind uns nicht einig. Die anderen beiden halten den Satz nur einfach für falsch.


----------



## bearded

Ach so! Jedenfalls: auch aus  Meinungsverschiedenheiten zwischen Muttersprachlern (woraus die jeweiligen Sprachgefühle ersichtlich sind) kann ein Nichtmuttersprachler viel lernen.
Ich bin Euch allen dankbar.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> In die Gartenanlage kamen jeden Tag viele Kinder. Am meisten spielten miteinander.


Der Satz taugt mMn nicht zum Vergleich. ›auf die Straße gehen‹ und ›sich versammeln‹ läuft aufs gleiche hinaus. Man hat sich getroffen, um zu demonstrieren. ›kommen‹ und ›spielen‹ hingegen sind disparat.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich halte A. wie @Lhost Vokus einfach nur für ungrammatisch (falsch)


So sehe ich's auch.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> kommen‹ und ›spielen‹ hingegen sind disparat.


Es kommt mMn nicht so sehr auf die Bedeutung an: eher auf die Grammatik. Wäre mein Beispielsatz denn mit "liefen" anstatt "spielten" korrekt? (kommen und laufen sind nicht disparat).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Es kommt mMn nicht so sehr auf die Bedeutung an: eher auf die Grammatik. Wäre mein Beispielsatz denn mit "liefen" anstatt "spielten" korrekt? (kommen und laufen sind nicht disparat).


Kann sein, dass sie nicht disparat sind, sie sind sich aber auch nicht so ähnlich wie ›auf die Straße gehen‹ und ›sich versammeln‹.
 In die Gartenanlage kamen jeden Tag viele Kinder. Am meisten liefen miteinander 
 In die Gartenanlage kamen jeden Tag viele Kinder. Am meisten spielten miteinander 

 (Aus Unmut über steigende Mieten sind am Samstag in mehreren Städten Deutschlands Tausende Menschen auf die Straße gegangen.) Am meisten Menschen versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin 
 (Aus Unmut über steigende Mieten sind am Samstag in mehreren Städten Deutschlands Tausende Menschen auf die Straße gegangen.) Am meisten versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin 
… auch wenn diese Sätze nicht besonders elegant sind.


----------



## JClaudeK

Der springende Punkt ist mMn. :


> *Superlativ*
> *Beim attributiven Gebrauch eines Adjektivs* bezieht es sich auf ein Nomen und steht zwischen Artikel und dem Nomen selbst. Dabei muss es sich an den Kasus _(Fall)_ und den Numerus _(Zahl)_ des Nomens anpassen. Die Steigerung wird aus _Grundform + Endung der Steigerungsform + Deklination_ gebildet. *Hierbei wird die Höchstform stets mithilfe des bestimmten Artikels gebildet.
> Adverbiale Adjektive (AA)*, welche nach einem Verb stehen, bilden ihren Superlativ in jedem Fall mit _am_. *Prädikative Adjektive (PA)*, also Adjektive nach _sein/bleiben/werden_, können die Höchstform mit _am_ und außerdem mit dem bestimmten Artikel bilden.



Laut dieser Regel ist _*am meisten [Menschen]*  _falsch.


----------



## Gernot Back

Deine beiden letzten Varianten gehören ebenfalls vorne wie hinten als falsch  markiert!
Superlative mit _am_ vorne und der Endung _-en_ hinten sind *nie* Begleiter eines Substantivs, taugen also nicht für den attributiven Gebrauch, sondern nur für den adverbialen und prädikativen.



			
				deutsch.lingolia.com said:
			
		

> Den Superlativ bilden attributive Adjektive immer mit dem *bestimmten* Artikel.
> (...)
> Adverbiale Adjektive bilden den Superlativ immer mit _am_, an das Adjektiv hängen wir die Endung _sten_ an.


 Komparativ und Superlativ – Steigerung der deutschen Adjektive 

@JClaudeK war schneller


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Na gut, der Satz ist wohl höchstens in der Umgangssprache akzeptabel. Deutschlernern muss von der Konstruktion abgeraten werden. Sie sollte auch allgemein in der Schriftsprache vermieden werden.

Für mich persönlich geht der Satz noch einigermaßen in Ordnung. Ich hatte aber auch oben schon geschrieben, dass ich ihn nicht besonders elegant finde. Ich wäre selbst wohl nicht auf die Idee gekommen, es so zu formulieren.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> *OP: *Am meisten versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin.


Nach Überlegung würde ich das Original wie folgt berichtigen:

'' Am meisten versammelten sich_ Menschen_ am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin''.

Es scheint mir, dass bei dieser Fassung
- die Grammatik berücksichtigt ist (ich würde das Subjekt niemals auslassen/elidieren), und gleichzeitig
- der Sinn des OP-Satzes (mehr Menschen in Berlin als in jeder anderen Stadt) beibehalten ist.
Den ungrammatischen Ausdruck ''am meisten Menschen'' habe ich auch vermeiden wollen.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Nach Überlegung würde ich das Original wie folgt berichtigen:
> 
> '' Am meisten versammelten sich_ Menschen_ am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin''.


Nee, das führt total auf Abwege, denn so versteht man das als Häufigkeitsangabe im Sinne von _am häufigsten_, so als ob es in Berlin gleich mehrere Veranstaltungen aus Anlass dieses Protesttages gegeben hätte (mehr als in jeder anderen Stadt), zu denen man jeweils nacheinander hätte gehen können.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> _Am meisten versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._


 Ich würde einfach “am” durch “die” ersetzen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Oder man ändert die Formulierung:
Es handelte sich um einen bundesweiten Protesttag, bei dem die Zahl der Demonstranten in Berlin am höchsten war.
Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> Am meisten versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin.





Schlabberlatz said:


> man ändert die Formulierung


.
Richtig, der Original-Satz ist total vermurkst.

... am bundesweiten Protesttag war die Teilnehmerzahl in Berlin am höchsten.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> ... am bundesweiten Protesttag war die Teilnehmerzahl in Berlin am höchsten.


Like!


----------



## elroy

“Teilnehmer”?  Interesting!


----------



## bearded

Ein letzter Versuch von mir (Umformulierung):
_Am höchsten war die Zahl  jener, die sich anlässlich des bundesweiten Protesttages in Berlin versammelten._

_


elroy said:



			Ich würde einfach “am” durch “die” ersetzen
		
Click to expand...

_Bestimmt nur das erste 'am', meinst Du..
Aber mein Zweifel laut #3 bleibt - trotz L.Vokus' und Gernots Erklärungen - nach wie vor bestehen (vgl. auch berndfs #5).
'Die meisten' erscheint mir nämlich zweideutig, denn man könnte auch verstehen:_ Tausende Menschen protestierten landesweit: die meisten (von ihnen) kamen nach Berlin..._


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> _Am höchsten war die Zahl  jener, die sich anlässlich des bundesweiten Protesttages in Berlin versammelten._



Das ist könnte man so sagen, wäre aber unnötig kompliziert.



bearded said:


> (...)man könnte auch verstehen:_ Tausende Menschen protestierten landesweit: die meisten (von ihnen) kamen nach Berlin..._


Ja, genau so war es ja auch, nur heißt _die meisten_ nicht automatisch, dass es sich hierbei um eine absolute Mehrheit handelte, dass es also in Berlin mehr waren als in allen anderen Städten Deutschlands zusammengenommen.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> nur heißt _die meisten_ nicht automatisch, dass es sich hierbei um eine absolute Mehrheit handelte


In meinem Verständnis schon. Ungelenk wie sie sein mag, so ist die ursprüngliche Formulierung doch unmissverständlicher.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Am höchsten war die Zahl jener, die sich anlässlich des bundesweiten Protesttages in Berlin versammelten.


Wennschon, dann:
Am höchsten war die Zahl jener, die sich anlässlich des bundesweiten Protesttages versammelten, in Berlin.


bearded said:


> die meisten (von ihnen) kamen nach Berlin...


Das _kann_ stimmen, muss es aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich haben sehr viele Berliner teilgenommen, und die müssen nicht nach Berlin kommen …


Gernot Back said:


> nur heißt _die meisten_ nicht automatisch, dass es sich hierbei um eine absolute Mehrheit handelte


Es heißt aber auch nicht automatisch, dass eine relative Mehrheit gemeint ist. #25 stellt den Versuch einer eindeutigen Formulierung dar. Wobei … eine absolute Mehrheit wäre wohl auch bei ›am höchsten‹ zumindest nicht _komplett_ ausgeschlossen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> nur heißt _die meisten_ nicht automatisch, dass es sich hierbei um eine absolute Mehrheit handelte


Das sehe ich wie Gernot.
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, in einem Satz wie


berndf said:


> B. _Die meisten [Menschen] versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._


"_Die meisten [Menschen]" _als absolute Mehrheit zu verstehen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, in einem Satz wie ... "_Die meisten [Menschen]" _als absolute Mehrheit zu verstehen.


Ich schon; und zwar nur. Wenn etwas mit_ die meisten_ *anfängt *bedeutet das für mich immer mindestens _mehr als die Hälfte_. Für Euch beide nicht und damit ist der Satz missverständlich. Darum habe ich geschrieben:


berndf said:


> Ungelenk wie sie sein mag, so ist die ursprüngliche Formulierung doch unmissverständlicher.



Meine Lesart bedeutet aber nicht, dass die meisten in allen Kontexten absolute Mehrheit bedeutet sondern nur, wenn die meisten das Subjekt qualifiziert. Beispiel:
_Die meisten Deutschen leben in Berlin_ (falsch: Es leben nicht mehr als die Hälfte der Deutschen in Berlin).
Im Gegensatz dazu aber:
_Berlin ist die Stadt mit den meisten Einwohnern in Deutschland _(wahr: es gibt keine größere Stadt in Deutschland)


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Aus Unmut über steigende Mieten sind am Samstag in mehreren Städten Deutschlands Tausende Menschen auf die Straße gegangen.
> _Am meisten versammelten sich am bundesweiten Protesttag in Berlin._


Im Zusammenhang mit "in mehreren Städten Tausende Menschen" heißt das m.E. in Berlin waren es  "die meisten _Tausende_" (sagen wir mal 20 _Tausende_, in München 15 _Tausende_, in Hamburg 13 _Tausende_, usw.) , aber da steht nirgends, dass die Tausenden in Berlin die Mehrzahl aller Demonstranten insgesamt darstellten!


----------

